
Tesla Model 3 reservations reach 325,000 - anderzole
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3051603/hardware/tesla-model-3-reservations-top-325-000.html
======
mtgx
Source: [https://www.teslamotors.com/blog/the-week-electric-
vehicles-...](https://www.teslamotors.com/blog/the-week-electric-vehicles-
went-mainstream)

